# Getting pregnant right after AF?



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

I swear that that when I got pregnant with my youngest, now almost 2, we DTD the day after I stopped bleeding, which was probably like day 7 or 8..I said "I think it's a pretty safe time to be un-careful" little did i know! i'm on that same day now (day 1 was the 5th) and we DTD this morning very early not using any protection (of any kind including PO..wow, was i surprised!) and i'm thinking it was pretty safe except for knowing this fact about dd.
i had no fertile mucous at the moment of DTD, now i can't tell because he never _doesn't_ pull out IYKWIM (since that day he got me knocked up that way) so...

eta: i don't temp.. i still nurse my baby a lot at night. my cycles are fairly regular, but this past month i was about a week late to get af.

just wondering if this is a common occurrence?


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

As you already now, it's certainly possible. Nothing to do but wait i guess. And FWIW i reckon if YOU know it's possible, so does he, have you guys discussed TTC? Because doing exactly what he did the last time you get pregnant seems a funny way to express a desire to not have another baby


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
As you already now, it's certainly possible. Nothing to do but wait i guess. And FWIW i reckon if YOU know it's possible, so does he, have you guys discussed TTC? Because doing exactly what he did the last time you get pregnant seems a funny way to express a desire to not have another baby









that's what im thinking







or he was just trying to tease me.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

You said you've had regular cycles but didn't say how long they were. If they're 28+ days and you had no fertile CF I would say your chances are pretty slim of an oops. Of course nursing does make hormones a little wacky ... which can make you ovulate earlier or later than usual in a cycle.

However, as PP said, now would probably be a good time to talk about where you both stand on TTC.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

they are fairly regular..my last cycle was 35 days or so though which is longer than usual. i was expecting af on the 28th or so and she came on the 5th. my littlest one is nursing more at night these days, which could be screwing up my cycles for sure. i think i ovulate early, if i can take a wild guess.. i really need to start temping.
thanks for your thoughts, and we have been talking, or at least i have. he is still in the no, but worried camp.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Some sperm can live up to seven days so if you had sex on cd 8 and ovulated around the average cd14, it's very possible that there were still a few "lurkers" out there waiting when you ovulated.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Like Rochelle said, sometimes sperm can live a long time, especially if the fellow has a really good diet. But if there is no fertile fluid and it's just after AF, there's a good chance your body will be pretty hostile to sperm.


----------

